
Ultima in View: New Horizons Makes First Detection of Kuiper Belt Flyby Target - souterrain
http://pluto.jhuapl.edu/News-Center/News-Article.php?page=20180828
======
souterrain
Live discussion of upcoming flyby at
[https://www.nasa.gov/nasalive](https://www.nasa.gov/nasalive) currently
(2018-09-19T17:00Z).

